# Ambulance crew killed in fiery Greene County crash



## Chimpie (Jun 25, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers go out to the family, friends and colleagues of the crew from ASAP in Mississippi.

Ambulance crew killed in fiery Greene County crash



> An ASAP ambulance crew is dead after a two-vehicle wreck involving  an 18-wheeler on Highway 63 in Greene County around 11:00 a.m. Tuesday.
> 
> According to Mississippi Highway Patrol officials, an ASAP ambulance  was traveling north bound on Highway 63, heading to a medical call, red lights initiated but no sirens. The ambulance approached a semi truck, and then made an attempt to overtake the truck and another semi hauling a bulldozer in front, the ambulance went in to the left lane, and the lead semi in front made a left hand turn in front of them, they collided.



Link to the complete story


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jun 25, 2014)

Just saw this on the Jems website.

This is terrible... Horrible... Preventable.

Thoughts and prayers to the ones they left behind.


Be safe out there guys.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 27, 2014)

Just saw this on ems1.com....



> *Medic killed in Miss. crash had just proposed to fiancé*
> 
> GREENE COUNTY, Miss. — One of the paramedics killed Tuesday in a fiery ambulance collision with an 18-wheeler had proposed to his fiancé two days before the crash.
> 
> ...



http://www.ems1.com/paramedic/artic...led-in-Miss-crash-had-just-proposed-to-fianc/


----------



## tred1956 (Jul 8, 2014)

Prayers headed up. Driving will always be the most dangerous part of our job.


----------

